# 2x4 T-slot'd auxilary TS fence



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Jointed, then planed a 2x4 down to exactly an inch thick & cut to length of my Vega fence. Used a Rockler t-slot cutting bit in combo with a 5/16ths straight bit to cut a slot through it. Jointed down the other part of the 2x4 & stuck it inside the fence to receive the screws through the aux fence. Now I have a nice place to hold my feather board for hold downs on the rip cut. Already started building a mitre slot feather board to make rips really safe & easy. Think I'll be using this bit a lot!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*sweeeet!*

Great idea! Some put "T" slots on the edge, other use them in the face. Either way, it's good idea. :thumbsup:


----------

